# Norwegian: How to translate "Nå"



## LH2010

Hi all!

I have always problems translating the adverb *nå* because I have the feeling  it is used quite often as a filler because is used now and then. I mean, for example, what is its function in this sentence:

Nå har jeg lagt nøklene på bordet. Kan du gi meg dem?

I don't think is correct to translate it as NOW

I have left now the keys on the table.
I don't think this "now" match with the present perfect. Does it work more as an introductory word?

Thanks for your explanation.

Liliana


----------



## Cerb

The use of "nå" in your example underlines that act of having put the keys on the table. The sentence is a bit problematic as it's very reliant on context. "I've *now* put/left the keys on the table, can you please give them to me?" makes sense grammatically in English, but I'm hard put to find a likely scenario where someone would say this. I think the important thing here is to not confuse the adverb of time with the tense. There is a chance that someone has come up with very long word to describe it as a tense, but going with the sentence as present perfect it's perfectly fine in both Norwegian and English (just note that it's "I have now left", not "I have left now").


----------



## NorwegianNYC

Hi,

Cerb is absolutely correct - in your example "nå" has its original (temporal) meaning. There is now ambiguity here. However, you say "I have the feeling it is used quite often as a filler". Perhaps you can provide us with another example?


----------



## LH2010

NorwegianNYC said:


> Hi,
> 
> Cerb is absolutely correct - in your example "nå" has its original (temporal) meaning. There is now ambiguity here. However, you say "I have the feeling it is used quite often as a filler". Perhaps you can provide us with another example?



Thanks for yours answers.

There is something that sounds weird to me, probably because I'm Spanish, then, but "now" has a sense of immediacy which would need a present tense, in my opinion. For example:

"I have to go now, I leave you the keys on the table"

These two sentences have been written by my teacher of Spanish language who is Norwegian. I'm doing a bachelor in Spanish literature, and I have to translate several sentences from Norwegian into Spanish. Some of them have such a Norwegian structure that it's difficult to translate them literally as she does usually. Anyway...  I'm wondering if what seems wrong to my ears is the logic. I mean, there is a sequence, right? If I'm asking you, to give me the keys that I have previously left on the table,then is an action already done and "now" indicates something at present.
Would it not be better to rewrite the sentence something like that:

Can you give me the keys that I have JUST left on the table? There are a sequence of actions.
Probably it's a problem of language structure if it sounds right in English, I would have translated with JUST not with NOW, but in Norwegian JUST is AKKURAT NÅ, that's why I asked in this forum.
It happens very often to me. I have to look for more examples and will come back to you.

Thanks to both of you!


----------



## Wilma_Sweden

LH2010 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I have always problems translating the adverb *nå* because I have the feeling  it is used quite often as a filler because is used now and then. I mean, for example, what is its function in this sentence:
> 
> Nå har jeg lagt nøklene på bordet. Kan du gi meg dem?
> 
> I don't think is correct to translate it as NOW
> 
> I have left now the keys on the table.
> I don't think this "now" match with the present perfect. Does it work more as an introductory word?
> 
> Thanks for your explanation.
> 
> Liliana


In this case I would agree that nå acts more like a filler, and ahora wouldn't work in Spanish, but perhaps ya?: {Ya} dejé las llaves en la mesa. ¿Quieres darmelas?
*Now* has similar 'filler' usage in Swedish, except that we often add a second filler word, *ju*. I perceive the above situation as follows:
I'm standing at the door, ready to leave, and realise I need my keys that I left on the table. I have already put my shoes on, so I don't want to walk indoors to get them myself (forbidden in Scandinavia!), and there is someone standing near the table, so I say to them:
Nu har jag ju lagt nycklarna på bordet. Kan du ge mig dem?
What I really mean is that it *now occurred to me *that I left my keys on the table. Therefore, one could call 'nå' a filler in this case, or rather a replacement for something longer (it now occurred to me). I'd be surprised if it's not a similar case in Norwegian, but I'll leave the Norwegian natives to confirm or deny.



> I have to go now, I leave you the keys on the table.


This is where I think *now* certainly retains the temporal meaning, and could be replaced with ya or ahora in Spanish(?).


----------



## myšlenka

The meaning of the present perfect is more or less identical to the one in Enlighs:
1) it refers to a state or action that took place or started in the past but the specified time frame is not closed yet. _Denne uka har jeg jobbet mye._
2) the results or consequences of the state or action are still relevant. _Jeg har spist_ (jeg er ikke sulten).

Because of the tight connection between the present perfect and _nå_, they are highly compatible in a sentence:
_Hvor lenge har du bodd i Oslo?  -Nå har jeg bodd i Oslo i 4 år.
_
But I have to say, the example you've given is very strange and it's hard to put in a natural context. The only thing I can think of is a situation where you want to train the motoric skills of a small child. You put the keys on the table and ecourage the child to pick them up and give them to you.

As for the so-called filler word _ju_ in Swedish (Norwegian _jo_), I would assume it has the same meaning in both languages; it's an adverb that signals that the content of the sentence is commonly known.


----------



## LH2010

Wilma_Sweden said:


> In this case I would agree that nå acts more like a filler, and ahora wouldn't work in Spanish, but perhaps ya?: {Ya} dejé las llaves en la mesa. ¿Quieres darmelas?
> *Now* has similar 'filler' usage in Swedish, except that we often add a second filler word, *ju*. I perceive the above situation as follows:
> I'm standing at the door, ready to leave, and realise I need my keys that I left on the table. I have already put my shoes on, so I don't want to walk indoors to get them myself (forbidden in Scandinavia!), and there is someone standing near the table, so I say to them:
> Nu har jag ju lagt nycklarna på bordet. Kan du ge mig dem?
> What I really mean is that it *now occurred to me *that I left my keys on the table. Therefore, one could call 'nå' a filler in this case, or rather a replacement for something longer (it now occurred to me). I'd be surprised if it's not a similar case in Norwegian, but I'll leave the Norwegian natives to confirm or deny.
> 
> 
> This is where I think *now* certainly retains the temporal meaning, and could be replaced with ya or ahora in Spanish(?).



OK, very good point Wilma. Then it would have an exclamatory function expressing annoyance, something like:
Damn! I have left the keys on the table. Can you give them to me? This make sense in Spanish as well, but it cannot be translated by NOW, but by *¡vaya! *(an interjection which express a little annoyance) *Me he dejado las llaves encima de la mesa. ¿Me las puedes dar? *(it would be even better, if we finish the sentence with "*por favor*" = please. We love this word in Spanish, either if you speak to your son, brother, best friend of with someone you don't know at all).

I need to work more with word to get the full understanding.

Thanks Wilma.


----------



## LH2010

myšlenka said:


> The meaning of the present perfect is more or less identical to the one in Enlighs:
> 1) it refers to a state or action that took place or started in the past but the specified time frame is not closed yet. _Denne uka har jeg jobbet mye._
> 2) the results or consequences of the state or action are still relevant. _Jeg har spist_ (jeg er ikke sulten).
> 
> 
> 
> Because of the tight connection between the present perfect and _nå_, they are highly compatible in a sentence:
> _Hvor lenge har du bodd i Oslo?  -Nå har jeg bodd i Oslo i 4 år.
> _
> As for the so-called filler word _ju_ in Swedish (Norwegian _jo_), I would assume it has the same meaning in both languages; it's an adverb that signals that the content of the sentence is commonly known.



That's right. The present perfect is used as you say, either in English or in Spanish too, but look at the difference in English and in Norwegian in your example.

_Hvor lenge har du bodd i Oslo? -Nå har jeg bodd i Oslo i 4 år.
_
Since you use NÅ, we understand that the question  and the answer is connected to the present, i.e, that I'm still living in Oslo. Then we have to use the present perfect CONTINUOUS. In this case we don't translate the adverb, but a verbal tense which covers the frame of time. It's the same in Spanish. I would use a periphrasis in a continuous form:

How long have you been living in Oslo? I've been living 4 years

If I say I have lived 4 years and don't add anything else, then we don't now if I still live in Oslo. The connection with the present is with the time frame of the speaker, not with the action, because English has the -ing form (gerund) to express an action which develops as it is expressed, but Norwegian have to use NÅ, if we want to be precise.

I don't know, sometimes is confusing.


----------



## NorwegianNYC

The sentence, in the way LH2010 presents it, is pretty straight-forward. "Nå" in this case must be a temporal particle. Yes, "nå" can in certain settings also be an adverbial modality marker (such as da, jo, nok, vel), but not in this case. As a temporal marker, "nå" can either come first or last in the sentence. 

Jeg har lagt nøklene på bordet nå.
Nå har jeg lagt nøklene på bordet.

This use of "nå" in Norwegian have two possible semantic interpretations:

I put the keys on the table right now
or
This time I put the keys on the table


----------



## LH2010

NorwegianNYC said:


> The sentence, in the way LH2010 presents it, is pretty straight-forward. "Nå" in this case must be a temporal particle. Yes, "nå" can in certain settings also be an adverbial modality marker (such as da, jo, nok, vel), but not in this case. As a temporal marker, "nå" can either come first or last in the sentence.
> 
> Jeg har lagt nøklene på bordet nå.
> 
> 
> Nå har jeg lagt nøklene på bordet.
> 
> This use of "nå" in Norwegian have two possible semantic interpretations:
> 
> I put the keys on the table right now
> or
> This time I put the keys on the table



What bothers in these sentences is the context as Myslenka said. It doesn't sound natural.

In the only way it can make sense these construction is if we understand that behind of this NOW there are a feeling of annoyance, not just an informative purpose.

(and) Now I have left the keys on the table Can you give them to me, meaning that she has just realised that the keys are on the table, so she asks for them.
In conclusion, both Myslenka and Wilma are right, in my opinion. The context doesn't sound right. Either you just become aware where are the keys and you don't want to take your shoes off as Wilma said, then it has a tone of irritation, either you are training your son, your dog  as Myslenka said. I'd rather go for Wilma suggestion.

Thanks to everybody.


----------



## NorwegianNYC

Hi,

Unfortunately, Wilma's suggestion ["I'm standing at the door, ready to leave, and realise I need my keys that I left on the table. I have already put my shoes on, so I don't want to walk indoors to get them myself (forbidden in Scandinavia!), and there is someone standing near the table, so I say to them: Nu har jag ju lagt nycklarna på bordet. Kan du ge mig dem?"] is close, but does not quite convey the correct mood. You would (most likely) not use the word "nå" in this scenario, since you are not forgetting you keys right now, but have already forgotten them.

The question you mentioned initially would use the word "nå" for two purposes:

1) If you feel the need to inform someone you are placing your keys on the table, and want that person to pick them up and give them to you
[Here I agree with Myslenka that this is a slightly nonsensical setting. If you are putting them down right now, why would you need someone else to pick them up?]

2) You have forgotten your keys again, and this time you forgot them at the table.
[This is close to what Wilma suggests, but indicates a repeated action. This person has obviously forgotten their keys in various places, and this time, at the table]


----------



## LH2010

NorwegianNYC said:


> Hi,
> 
> Unfortunately, Wilmas suggestion ["I'm standing at the door, ready to leave, and realise I need my keys that I left on the table. I have already put my shoes on, so I don't want to walk indoors to get them myself (forbidden in Scandinavia!), and there is someone standing near the table, so I say to them: Nu har jag ju lagt nycklarna på bordet. Kan du ge mig dem?"] is close, but does not quite convey the correct mood. You would (most likely) not use the word "nå" in this scenario, since you are not forgetting you keys right now, but have already forgotten them.
> 
> The question you mentioned initially would use the word "nå" for two purposes:
> 
> 1) If you feel the need to inform someone you are placing your keys on the table, and want that person to pick them up and give them to you
> [Here I agree with Myslenka that this is a slightly nonsensical setting. If you are putting them down right now, why would you need someone else to pick them up?]
> 
> 2) You have forgotten your keys again, and this time you forgot them at the table.
> [This is close to what Wilma suggests, but indicates a repeated action]. This person has obviously forgotten their keys in various places, and this time, at the table]



Ok. NorwegianNY, but "this time" has not a tone of complaint, then, if you forgot one time more your keys?

Anyway, I have just sent my translation to my teacher with this nuance. We'll see what she says now.

I would probably come back to this forum very soon. I have to translate a text of Garcia Marquez into Norwegian, and this is going to be a "little" bit more demanding. I see what I can do.

Thanks!

Liliana


----------



## NorwegianNYC

Hi,

I would not say "tone of complaint" (although it might be), it is something you could have said if you had done similar actions in the past, but at different locations. It does not necessarily imply that you forgot your keys - it can simply mean you left them (on purpose) in a different location this time. Consider this extension of the statement:

"Før la jeg ofte nøklene på hylla. Nå har jeg lagt nøklene på bordet. Kan du gi meg dem?"


----------



## LH2010

NorwegianNYC said:


> Hi,
> 
> I would not say "tone of complaint" (although it might be), it is something you could have said if you had done similar actions in the past, but at different locations. It does not necessarily imply that you forgot your keys - it can simply mean you left them (on purpose) in a different location this time. Consider this extension of the statement:
> 
> "Før la jeg ofte nøklene på hylla. Nå har jeg lagt nøklene på bordet. Kan du gi meg dem?"



Hmmm! Yes, in this way, it makes sense to me. You are right!

Takk.
Ha det!


----------



## Ben Jamin

LH2010 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I have always problems translating the adverb *nå* because I have the feeling it is used quite often as a filler because is used now and then. I mean, for example, what is its function in this sentence:
> 
> Nå har jeg lagt nøklene på bordet. Kan du gi meg dem?


Even if the sentence is grammatically correct, I can't imagine any realistic scenario fitting it, but a sentence "Nå har jeg lagt nøklene på bordet. Du kan ta dem" is much more logical. Maybe the teacher simply got lost in composing the example?


----------



## LH2010

Ben Jamin said:


> Even if the sentence is grammatically correct, I can't imagine any realistic scenario fitting it, but a sentence "Nå har jeg lagt nøklene på bordet. Du kan ta dem" is much more logical. Maybe the teacher simply got lost in composing the example?



It could be Ben Jamin. But to me is a matter of nuance. At least, with my Spanish background, I would never compose a sentence like that if I want to express a frame of time when I have done the action. I'd rather say: Jeg har lagt nøklene på bordet. Du kan ta dem. What is the purpose of this NÅ? Since the verb indicates when this action it's been done, only If I want to stress that I have done the action now, in this moment, I would use AKKURAT NÅ, and in this case, I'm not sure if I can set it in the middle of the sentence., I.e. (I know that NÅ is used preferably at the beginning or at the end) 

Jeg har lagt akkurat nå nøklene på bordet. Du kan ta dem or if I forgot them on the table, then, kan du gi meg dem?

However, as  I said in previous posts, I would use NOW in English or in Spanish to express dissatisfaction if the case is that I keep forgetting things. Something like that:

Now I've left the keys on the table, meaning damn! or what the hell I forgot this time? This would be a very natural reaction and a way of expressing this situation in Spanish, at least.


----------



## Wilma_Sweden

LH2010 said:


> However, as  I said in previous posts, I would use NOW in English or in Spanish to express dissatisfaction if the case is that I keep forgetting things. Something like that:
> 
> Now I've left the keys on the table, meaning damn! or what the hell I forgot this time? This would be a very natural reaction and a way of expressing this situation in Spanish, at least.


This is the sort of situation and meaning I was trying to convey, according to Swedish usage: "[Darn!]Only NOW did I realise that I've left the keys on the table", and we compress it into "Nu har jag [ju] lagt nycklarna på bordet!". This would be said in a situation where I'm already at the door, shoes on, thinking my keys were in my jacket pocket/handbag etc.


----------



## NorwegianNYC

"_Nå har jeg lagt nøklene på bordet._"

The troublesome part of the sentence is the use of perfect. If this was meant as pure information, one would (most likely) use preterit [Jeg *la* nøklene på bordet]. At the same time, in Norwegian, "nå har jeg lagt..." does not refer to all of a sudden remembering where you left your keys. The use of "nå" in this sentence combined with perfect contradicts this. Wilma's sentence: "Now I realize that I left the keys on the table" conveys a different message ("Nå husker jeg at jeg la nøklene på bordet!"). "Nå" in the latter respect works, because "husker" is in present tense, and "nå" does not refer to the forgetting-the-keys part, but the recollection of the event (which happens NOW).

I can imagine quite a few scenarios where the combination of "nå" and perfect would work, but I do not think it is related to forgetting something.


----------

